

Show HN: A camera made ​​not to disturb in concert. - syswarren
https://itunes.apple.com/app/kimd/id850479896?mt=8

======
syswarren
Hi, This is a side project I've been working on with friends during our spare
time.

As concertgoers, we were annoyed by all the lights and flashes created by
smartphones during concerts so we made a little app to try to make concert
halls a better place.

Our website : www.kimd.cc

Hint: I’m a designer ;)

~~~
larrys
This is a great idea and I just downloaded it. Actually I will use it when I
want to take stealthy pictures which I do frequently (not wanting the display
to show).

However under ios6, after download, it isn't working. Opens up the splash
screen then it just quits.

